# Which tool



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I need a tool for my rear wheel on my San Jose. Which one do you carry while riding? I would like something that's not to bulky and works well because I tend to ride by myself out in the country. Thanks


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Hipsters worldwide fight over Campag's 'peanut -butter wrench'. It's nicely finished and of course has the 'Brev Inter Campagnolo' stamp that we fixie people all covet. Park Tool and Lezyne make nice items too.

View attachment 196941


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a cheapo 14/15mm flat wrench that I carry around.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the Park Tool wrench.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

stubby 15mm open/box... e.g., gear wrench-branded at sears for $7 (non-ratcheting)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> stubby 15mm open/box... e.g., gear wrench-branded at sears for $7 (non-ratcheting)



I've been using the ratcheting version of the same wrench $14.99


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've been using the ratcheting version of the same wrench $14.99




I hate that one... if you put it on the wrong way you gotta flip it over (no switch on the ratchet). not a huge deal, but sometimes it's the little things. I hand-tighten first then just snug it up a 1/2 turn or so


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

I have a Pedro's fixed gear wrench and like it quite a bit.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

A nice "stubby" 15mm combination wrench I got on sale at an auto parts place. Fits easily in my little seat pack with two tubes, tire levers and a small multi-tool.

But the Campy wrench is way cool!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I carry a stubby 15mm ratcheting wrench from Canadian Tire (Mastercraft tools).


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I usually carry a Jethro Tool, but I still have my late-80s Cool Tool.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

which would u guys pick, the Pedro's Trixie, or the Park SS-15C?


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

https://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=56302-Paragon+Titanium+Bottle+Opener

With requisite bottle opener:










I didn't get Pedro's because I wanted one that would fit in the saddle bag.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the Park Wrench pictured above, although I don't have one yet.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> which would u guys pick, the Pedro's Trixie, or the Park SS-15C


I would choose the Park because when is the last time you needed to tighten or loosen your lock ring on your fixed gear out on the road? On the Park you get a tire lever which I think is much more useful. Then again, different needs for different people.


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is another one [email protected] Fixie Tool by Origin 8 includes wing bolts so u can put were one of your bottle cages would go. Price is around 20.00 dollars.

http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=PB&J+FixieTool&cl1=TOOLS


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

I use a Jethro.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

ratcheting box wrench, tire lever and Park Bone.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i bought the Park..


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

blakcloud said:


> I would choose the Park because when is the last time you needed to tighten or loosen your lock ring on your fixed gear out on the road? On the Park you get a tire lever which I think is much more useful. Then again, different needs for different people.


i dont even know how to tighten or loosen a lock ring, how do i do this?
and how will i know if my lockring needs to be tightened or loosened?


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

What I found about the Park tool is that it weighs a ton. I might grind off the tire iron and mill out the handle center a bit to lighten it up. Other than that, I prefer to own Park tools for my toolbox.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

My wife bought me this for my upcoming Bday (I know, because I told her that's what I wanted):

https://www.paragonmachineworks.com...ineworks/dept/261321/ItemDetail-10464131.aspx



Same as the one *jasonwells4* linked to above, but for a lower price.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

got the Park SS-15 single speed tool


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got a set of the Lezyne Saber Levers (although I can't find the darned things). They make tire changing a snap.

https://www.lezyne.com/index.php/saber-lever.html


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Fredke said:


> I use a Jethro.


Same. Works great, fits easily in a seat pack, and is the coolest tool on the market, if only for the name alone!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

my park tool arrived, and it is heavy as ****. but whatever i'll juse leave it in my saddle bag


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Which of the tools mentioned in this thread fit best in a seat bag? I get the impression the Pedros and Park are too long at around 7". Not sure about the length of the Surly tool.

The Ti 15mm tool from Paragon looks pretty stubby.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

steel fan said:


> Which of the tools mentioned in this thread fit best in a seat bag? I get the impression the Pedros and Park are too long at around 7". Not sure about the length of the Surly tool.
> 
> The Ti 15mm tool from Paragon looks pretty stubby.


i hope you're real strong if you're going to use a short stubby tool. some nuts can be real tight. my 7" tool barely got me enough leverage.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, I do have some tough nuts, but they are bigger than most, so I can get by with a stubby 5" tool.


hehe, j/k. Just stand on the tool if you have to. And use a chain tensioner.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

15mm stubby w/ratchet from Sears. Now on sale for $8.39. Bought one today.


----------



## christal (Sep 3, 2010)

the cool tool is bad***. the original one is the coolest. with all of the attachments, it's nearly impossible to find.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Portland Design Works 3wrencho

$15


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

I have one branded 3wrencho- it's a 15mm box wrench and tire lever in one. Very nice to use, and not too big or heavy.


----------

